

How the American opiate epidemic was started by one pharmaceutical company - Hooke
http://www.psmag.com/health-and-behavior/how-the-american-opiate-epidemic-was-started-by-one-pharmaceutical-company

======
kefka
And? People who don't need drugs, wouldn't take drugs if their environment was
better. The Rat Park shows that.

So, give it to them. Oxys are only expensive because the company charges it.
Morphine is cheap to make. Real cheap. This is just American gov't torturing
people for its sadistic demand that "drug's are bad".

